# new 595



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

Today i finally received my new frame. (warranty issue) my original frame was a black ultra, red and white lettering and numbers and the frame painted black (not a lot of carbon weave showing).This frame was only 1 month old. My new one is a 595, ultra was not available, and the letters and numbers are silver and red, and the frame shows a carbon weave, (not painted). This frame was shipped out straight from France. Is this a new colour scheme or an old frame??. Also on a small frame does anyone have any feedback on the stiffness between an ultra and standard 595. Thanks for your help. 

Also i would like to say thanks to Chas who has helped out, even though i am in Australia and he has nothing to do with me. Look USA are lucky to have someone so passionate working for them and is willing to go the extra yard to help out. Thanks mate.

Kind regards

Brett


----------



## LOOKFTW (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like you have the 595 Origin in Black - A much better looking frame than the Ultra IMO as you can see all the carbon weaving etc.

Correct me if im wrong chas but as far as i know the 2008 'Black' 595 Origin is identical to the 07 Frame, the only difference being that softer red spacers come with the 08 Frame set.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

We want pictures!


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

photos have been posted in Post your look here forum of my new frame. This is a photo of the old one. The lug seperated from the tube. It happens and look, in Australia and France have helpedme out. Thanks Chas, Tim and Christian.
Kindest regards
Brett


----------

